# 65 and up stingray seat differences



## Notagamerguy (Jun 15, 2020)

hello im just curious if there is a thred about all the difference between schwinn stingray seats throughout the years. 

Im not talking about reproduction seats from the 90s  but the subtle changes from 65 to the mid 70s. I have a slight understanding but im just want to confirm with other since most of the bike i deal with arnt untouch.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 26, 2020)

I found this on Instagram today


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

Stingray seats from 65 till the end were the same shape pan as you can see the bracket changed. The coverings came in a couple of  different styles, tufted , smooth,some padded on the sides and some not. A bunch of different finishes .There were 3 different sissy bars.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 26, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Stingray seats from 65 till the end were the same shape pan as you can see the bracket changed. The coverings came in a couple of  different styles, tufted , smooth,some padded on the sides and some not. A bunch of different finishes .There were 3 different sissy bars.



I thought the earlier seat pans are taller in the sides


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

The real early 63/64 are a completely different shape like a foot ball. You may be right about the height of the pan, hopefully someone will chime in there are a bunch of guys  who will know. They are probably under the horrors of digestion it could be awhile.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 2, 2020)

Do 65-67 have the same seat tags on back? Is the tuffed seat vinyl the same color?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 2, 2020)

I believe they do, yes the tuffted same as regular white only in '65 silverglow in '66/'67. What I'm reading the colored seats those years were aftermarket and I would imagine dealers would have put tags on them. Again I'm far from expert hopefully someone corrects me if i'm wrong.


----------



## cowglide (Dec 29, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> I found this on Instagram today
> 
> View attachment 1307281



it’s my instagram post!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 13, 2021)

Notagamerguy said:


> I found this on Instagram today
> 
> View attachment 1307281



I wish the photo had better clarity, I found it tonight on IG, Cycle Trash, to try and see if pix were better, not much better. Between 65-67 and the 68-69 it is hard to decipher the detailed difference between with the seat cluster pan bracket, the nose area whether It is a bent clip or what. If any one here has a clearer photo a side by side, that would excellent.


----------



## cowglide (Jan 13, 2021)

sorry for poor photo on instagram, you can check photos i attached; '65-'67 seat has flat pan(black painted). '68-69 has stepped pan(raw steel). hope this help


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2021)

@cowglide Thank you, perfect!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2021)

cowglide said:


> sorry for poor photo on instagram, you can check photos i attached; '65-'67 seat has flat pan(black painted). '68-69 has stepped pan(raw steel). hope this help
> 
> View attachment 1338644
> 
> ...



It does help.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2021)

A seat pan from the factory that's raw steel? No Way Jose! :eek:  Someone stripped that pan and missed some paint.


----------



## cowglide (Jan 14, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> A seat pan from the factory that's raw steel? No Way Jose! :eek:  Someone stripped that pan and missed some paint.



sorry for my poor english. yes, i stripped it. just wanted to describe which is which.


----------

